# Abofallen: Gericht verbietet Abzocke mit versteckten Kosten



## sascha (25 Januar 2009)

Abofallen: Gericht verbietet Abzocke mit versteckten Kosten

Abofallen im Internet haben vor Gericht keine Chance. Das zeigen jetzt zwei neue Urteile. Darin verbietet das Oberlandesgericht (OLG) Frankfurt den Firmen Genealogie Ltd. und NETContent Ltd., Verbraucher mit versteckten Kosten abzuzocken. Ihre Beute müssen die Täter beim Staat abliefern.

Abofallen: Gericht verbietet Abzocke mit versteckten Kosten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Dragonheart (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Abofallen: Gericht verbietet Abzocke mit versteckten Kosten*

Finde ich sehr gut, wird aber m.E. die schwarzen Schafe nicht daran hindern, die Leute weiterhin mit Mahnungen zu Zahlungen zu bewegen. Es lassen sich leider immer noch viel zu viele einschüchtern.


----------



## A John (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: Abofallen: Gericht verbietet Abzocke mit versteckten Kosten*



sascha schrieb:


> Genealogie Ltd. und NETContent Ltd., [ ... ] Ihre Beute müssen die Täter beim Staat abliefern.


Deren Vermögen dürfte inzwischen nahe- oder = 0 sein und beide stehen laut UKData auf Pre-dissolution (vor der Auflösung) :roll:
Neue Firma, alte Masche. Sch... auf das Urteil.


----------



## webwatcher (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Abofallen: Gericht verbietet Abzocke mit versteckten Kosten*

heise online - 03.02.09 - OLG Frankfurt: Abofallen-Betreiber täuschen Verbraucher vorsätzlich


> OLG Frankfurt: Abofallen-Betreiber täuschen Verbraucher vorsätzlich


----------



## dvill (8 März 2009)

*AW: Abofallen: Gericht verbietet Abzocke mit versteckten Kosten*

Man kann viel von den Urteilen lernen:


> Ein durchschnittlich informierter und verständiger Verbraucher, der auf eine Website wie „... .com“ oder „... .com“ gelangt, rechnet nicht ohne weiteres damit, für das dort angebotene Downloaden von Grafiken oder den Zugriff auf eine Datenbank mit über 2.000 Gedichten etwas bezahlen zu müssen. Vergleichbare Angebote werden im Internet in erheblichem Umfang kostenlos unterbreitet.
> 
> Teilweise geschieht dies zur Erzielung von Werbeeinnahmen, teilweise, um Internet-Nutzer zu einem weiteren „besseren“, dann aber kostenpflichtigen, Angebot hinzuführen, teilweise aber auch aus anderen Gründen. Der Durchschnittsverbraucher ist es daher gewohnt, im Internet zahlreiche kostenlose und gleichwohl durchaus nützliche Dienstleistungs- und Downloadangebote anzutreffen, ohne den Grund für die Unentgeltlichkeit solcher Angebote jeweils zu kennen oder erkennen zu können.





> Diese Sternchenhinweise genügen bei weitem nicht, um einer Irreführung der Verbraucher über die Kostenpflichtigkeit des jeweiligen Dienstleistungsangebots entgegenzuwirken. Erst recht genügen sie nicht den Anforderungen der PAngV.
> 
> Ein Verbraucher, der das Sternchen bei der Aufforderung „Bitte füllen Sie alle Felder vollständig aus!“ wahrnimmt, mag erwarten, in einem dem Sternchen zugeordneten Hinweistext darüber informiert zu werden, warum alle Felder vollständig auszufüllen sind und welche Folgen es hat, wenn bestimmte Angabenunterleiben. Er rechnet jedoch nicht damit, in dem Hinweistext über eine – für ihn unerwartete – Entgeltlichkeit des Angebots informiert zu werden. Ein erheblicher Anteil der angesprochenen Verbraucher, der kein Problem darin sieht, der Aufforderung „Bitte füllen Sie alle Felder vollständig aus!“ nachzukommen, wird daher keinen Anlass haben, den Hinweistext zu suchen und zu lesen. In Fällen wie dem vorliegenden erscheint ein Sternchenhinweis zur Aufklärung über die Entgeltlichkeit des Angebots generell unzureichend, wenn für den Verbraucher nicht klar erkennbar ist, dass ihn das Sternchen zu einer Preisangabe führt. Hieran wird es, sofern sich die Entgeltlichkeit des fraglichen Angebots für den Durchschnittsverbraucher nicht ohnehin aus der Natur der Sache ergibt, in aller Regel fehlen, wenn nicht schon oberhalb des maßgeblichen Buttons ein ausdrücklicher und deutlich erkennbarer Hinweis auf die Entgeltlichkeit des Angebots erfolgt, dem dann gegebenenfalls über ein Sternchen ein weitergehender Aufklärungstext zugeordnet werden mag.


http://web1.justiz.hessen.de/migrat...6C5D52917EC125754A004E28BA/$file/06u18607.pdf
http://web1.justiz.hessen.de/migrat...CCC86AB4D9C1257553003A31D4/$file/06u18707.pdf

Und die wollen vor Amtsgerichten ihre "Ansprüche" durchsetzen?

Lächerlich.


----------

